# Ofm 2009



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear friends

today i brought you..Schlumberger OFM 2009 Software and its fully working..

the link in attached

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

. . . .


----------



## راشد البلوشي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

here is link..


----------



## drilling engineer (10 نوفمبر 2010)

great thanks

i was needind it and petrel 2007 also 

god bless u


----------



## م/وفاء (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور بش مهندس على مشاركاتك الرائعة يسر الله امرك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## راشد البلوشي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

tnx Eng.wafa..

Almighty God bless on u


----------



## elba (13 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks for u corporation


----------



## GeoOo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخ راشد على مواضيعك المهمه و الفعاله نفعنا الله و اياك به


----------



## راشد البلوشي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

amin o rabna ye7af'6ak


----------



## تولين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخ رائد على تميزك بموضوعات مفيدة في قسم البترول
بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## finder (10 ديسمبر 2010)

Hi rashid
many thanks for your effort and collaboration to improve our skills
god help you


----------



## mafife (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا ياخ العرب


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 مارس 2011)

لم اجد الرابط .هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى.جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yemenfalcon (6 مارس 2011)

There is no link in attachement. Could you please send it again. God save you .


----------



## yemenfalcon (7 مارس 2011)

:81:لم يظهر الرابط .هل يمكنك ارسال الرابط على صفحة الموضوع مباشرة وليس في الملحقات؟ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yemenfalcon (10 مارس 2011)

I couldn't find the attached file and link.Could you send it on page directly ? Thanks for your kind help.God save you.


----------



## yemenfalcon (13 يونيو 2011)

*[email protected]*

Could you please send the link for OFM 2009 because I could not find it in attachment ? 

Thanks and Best Regards,
:11:


----------



## islamarafa (15 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## medopet (17 يونيو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## master2000 (22 يونيو 2011)

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم


----------



## moha_nagi (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم لنشر العلم


----------



## alemam10 (2 يوليو 2011)

dear all

lifting inspector certified needed to work in Basra , Iraq . well now with slings , shackles , fork lift , crane inspection

pls send CV and certifications at 

[email protected]


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 يوليو 2011)

لم أجد اي رابط في الملحقات في اكثر من مرة. من فضلك هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى على شكل رابط في نفس الصفحة وليس في الملحقات ؟ جزاك الله خير


----------



## yemenfalcon (2 يوليو 2011)

*[email protected]*

*الأخ / راشد البلوشي المحترم *


*لم أجد اي رابط في الملحقات في اكثر من مرة. من فضلك هل يمكنك ارساله مرة اخرى على شكل رابط في نفس الصفحة وليس في الملحقات ؟ جزاك الله خير*


Yemenfalcon​


----------



## jassim78 (2 يوليو 2011)

اين الرابط


----------



## elbeltagi (23 سبتمبر 2011)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooor


----------



## white hawk (24 سبتمبر 2011)

i cant find the link


----------



## بقة (25 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you Mr.Rashid I like your posts very much my friend because are specials hpoe every thing good to you


----------



## بقة (25 سبتمبر 2011)

I can`t find any link


----------



## ahmefyosef (16 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا سيدى


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

Thankx


----------



## مايكروتك (9 أبريل 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## kaniya-zelal (16 أبريل 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## raafat73 (5 مايو 2013)

where is your attached?


----------



## ahmed 2013 (7 مايو 2013)

جميل


----------



## حميةرام (10 مايو 2013)

Thanks very much


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الدايح (10 يوليو 2013)

شكررررررررررااااااا


----------



## elbeltagi (15 أغسطس 2013)

where is the link


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (24 أكتوبر 2013)

thanx alot rashid sir


----------

